# Phragmipedium LesLandes



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

Grande x Hanne Popow 
Big and huge flower!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice cross JP! Love the coloring


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2009)

yes!!! impressive flower with a very fine coloring!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice, I bet Gilda and Rose will be happy to see this one! 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 1, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## bcostello (Mar 1, 2009)

very pretty. another one for my wish list.


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## nikv (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the soft color on the petals and the cerise pouch!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

Beautiful, I love this one!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

You're right Eric - I _always _like to see! Cute little Hanne did'nt have much influence here!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

How beautiful!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome! What are the measurements of this flower? Will you have a new list coming out soon to order from?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Awesome! What are the measurements of this flower? Will you have a new list coming out soon to order from?



And is this one on it??? Yum.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2009)

It was on last year's list.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! I love the shape!!!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 1, 2009)

Stunning bloom Jean-Pierre!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Awesome! What are the measurements of this flower? Will you have a new list coming out soon to order from?



14cm wide x 10 cm, nice size flower!
About the list I will try, to do it soon!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay schlimii hybrids!:clap:


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 1, 2009)

its beautiful color and shape


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Cute little Hanne did'nt have much influence here!


I hope that's sarcasm; the Hanne Popow gives it the great color and texture.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2009)

Great cross! I wonder if crossing it back to Grande would keep the color but make the petals longer?


----------



## Gilda (Mar 1, 2009)

:drool: Beautiful !


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice pink color it nicely compliments the blue background!


Ramon


----------



## raymond (Mar 1, 2009)

*salut*

salut Jean Pierre
tu va bien 
ca fait longtemps que ton croisement a commancer à fleurir

Hi Jean-Pierre 

you goes well, it's really nice:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Great cross! I wonder if crossing it back to Grande would keep the color but make the petals longer?



I should! And should be something!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

raymond said:


> salut Jean Pierre
> tu va bien
> ca fait longtemps que ton croisement a commancer à fleurir
> 
> ...



Hi Raymond, doing better each days,
It is in flower for about 2 weeks...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I hope that's sarcasm; the Hanne Popow gives it the great color and texture.



Of course!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope this one is on this year's list too! :drool:

What's the leaf-span of the plant, Jean-Pierre? Does Hanne Popow make it more compact than it's Grande parent?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 3, 2009)

Jorch said:


> I hope this one is on this year's list too! :drool:
> 
> What's the leaf-span of the plant, Jean-Pierre? Does Hanne Popow make it more compact than it's Grande parent?



Not on that one, Grande is dominant Ls is about 75 cm... I have to look at it (?)


----------



## John M (Mar 4, 2009)

Kevin said:


> It was on last year's list.



There was a list last year!!!? Hey Jean-Pierre, I never got a copy of that  ....and I did ask you for one when you got it made up. I just assumed that you hadn't got it done. 

So, will you send me a copy of the next list, please?

EDIT: Oops, almost forgot to say how much I like this Phrag. Beautiful photo too!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 4, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Not on that one, Grande is dominant Ls is about 75 cm... I have to look at it (?)



Wow.. that's quite big. I guess I'll better make more space (and save more $$) in anticipation for your spring 09 list  :rollhappy:


----------



## odin (Mar 4, 2009)

Cooool One!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 5, 2009)

John M said:


> There was a list last year!!!? Hey Jean-Pierre, I never got a copy of that  ....and I did ask you for one when you got it made up. I just assumed that you hadn't got it done.
> 
> So, will you send me a copy of the next list, please?
> 
> EDIT: Oops, almost forgot to say how much I like this Phrag. Beautiful photo too!



Sorry John! I was certaily later on the season... And I did not get it done yet for this year... But I will cetrainly soon!


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you, Jean-Pierre!:clap:


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you Jean-Pierre for the photo, just can`t wait for the new list!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

Phragmatic, welcome from NYC!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 5, 2009)

Phragmatic said:


> Thank you Jean-Pierre for the photo, just can`t wait for the new list!



Welcome on the forum Denis, you will like it!


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you guys for the welcome, i`m sure i will spend a lot of time on this forum for all those photos and interesting comments.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2009)

Phragmatic said:


> Thank you guys for the welcome, i`m sure i will spend a lot of time on this forum for all those photos and interesting comments.



Welcome! -- yes, this is an excellent forum, and I'll look forward to your comments and photos, also.


----------

